# ventilation



## Volvagia2 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a large licorice jar , it has small holes on the around the lid. I don't know if the holes are big enough, how do I know I have proper ventilation? Also I have a Screen top on a 5.5 gallon tank is that good vetilation? I don't know though because when I mist the enclosure it drys quickly, before one day even goes through. I don't know how much ventilation mantises (Europeans) need. Any ideas?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 31, 2008)

If the water on the sides is gone within a couple hours, that's sufficient ventilation.


----------

